# Where are the tags gone? Or is it just me...



## Austro-Afrikana (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm trying to research mega tek before buying it and i can't access all the threads through tags anymore:-(


----------



## soulie (Jun 10, 2009)

You could do a search....


----------



## audacity. (Jun 10, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I'm trying to research mega tek before buying it and i can't access all the threads through tags anymore:-(


 
i don't think using the tags as a method to research is making the best use of your seach. 

just use the advanced search feature.  it will yeild much more helpful results, i'm sure.

i didn't think anyone used the tags for anything but to make sly, underhanded, anonymous comments anyway.

can't say i'll miss them...


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't use the search function. And on google it only ever comes up with 1 recent thread, which i normally use to get to the other threads.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 12, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> i don't think using the tags as a method to research is making the best use of your seach.
> 
> just use the advanced search feature.  it will yeild much more helpful results, i'm sure.
> 
> ...




I use the tags for searching


----------



## Solitude (Jun 13, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> i don't think using the tags as a method to research is making the best use of your seach.
> 
> just use the advanced search feature.  it will yeild much more helpful results, i'm sure.
> 
> ...



Um, I don't know about this board for certain, but on most boards & blogs, *the tags are what the search engine is looking for*. That is why sometimes it's hard for people to find a particular thread. It has been improperly tagged. 

Google is probably doing a "natural language search" rather than a tag search, but I believe the regular board search is looking for tags. If I am wrong, someone please correct me. Thanks.


----------



## *KP* (Jun 15, 2009)

So are they coming back or gone for good?


----------



## beverly (Jun 15, 2009)

There are gone for good, the function was being used improperly, i.e. inserting slanderous terms in the tags, and we did not have a way to track who put the slanderous tags on threads - therefore they are not coming back.


----------

